# Giant George - New World's Tallest Dog?



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

This is one big dog! I couldn't even imagine having a dog this big. 

http://agency.incrediblefeatures.com/#event/735


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

EEE! he sure is cute though! Must have a big food bill!!!!


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I read he goes thru 110lbs of food a month!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Look at the size of is feet! How do you cut those nails? Bolt cutters? 
He's beautiful. Makes me want to give him a hug!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

can you even imagine cleaning up the







in that yard? I bet he has to take a whole garbage bag with him when he walks George instead of just a little poop bag.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Quote:a 4-year-old Blue Great Dane, weighs in at a staggering 245 pounds. According to his owner, Dave Nassar, George consumes 110 pounds of food every month, and sleeps alone in his own Queen Size Bed.


Wow!







That's one BIG dog!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Holy schnauz, that dog is giganto! One of my friends has 3 great Danes... all will try to sit on your lap. I can't imagine a dog that's almost 250 lbs. trying to sit on my lap!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh WOW that is one BIIIG doggy!!! But he is so handsome.


----------

